# Recommendations for Selling Expensive Telephoto



## lrf (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm considering selling my Canon 400mm DO lens. I have sold a few lenses on Craigslist in the past but never anything as expensive as the DO. 

We looked at a online quote from B&H but their price seemed really low $3100 for perfect condition. 

Has anyone else sold a large telephoto? If so, how did you price it (since there are so few for sale) and what method did you use?

Appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## Menace (Feb 18, 2013)

Have you tried www.fredmiranda.com? They have a buy and sell section, might be worth looking.

As to how much to ask for a mint condition lens, i'd probably start atleast 2/3s the retail value of a new one and take it from there.

Good luck

Cheers


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 18, 2013)

When selliing a expensive lens online, your seller reputation is extremely important. If you do not have a history, then you will not get a top price. Thats true on ebay, or Fred Miranda.

However, if you live in a heavily populated area, you can list on Fred Miranda (A nominal fee is involved) and specify that it can be inspected and picked up locally. Thats likely the only way you will sell it.

You can list it in your local Craigslist, and you might be suprised. There are lots of people looking for such a lens and would like to see it and take a few images before they buy. Just do not invite anyone out to your home, arrange to meet in a safe location like a Starbucks. Also don't succomb to listing it at a inflated price just to see if anyone will bite. Serious buyers will mark you as a scammer and will not call even if you lower the price to something reasonable. Do your research first, set a fair price, and stick to it. Have some documentation showing that you are the owner, and hopefully that it was cleaned / inspected at Canon recently with a clean bill of health. This investment will pay off.

Expect to get $3800-$4400 depending on the condition and your selling reputation.

Here is a popular database of prices
http://www.jcolwell.ca/photography/lens$db/index.htm

hope that helps.


----------



## robbymack (Feb 18, 2013)

+1 for the Fred Miranda buy and sell forums. If you don't have a lot of posts there some guys will shy away from you, but if you have the item priced right you should get some bite. Both the boon and the Bain of Fred Miranda is that prices are pretty well set in the market. If your too high you won't get anyone to bother with you so sort through the recent listings and price accordingly. You can try CL but I tend to shy away from CL for anything priced above $1000. First I'd only accept cash and some folks just won't feel comfortable carrying that much with them, and second too many scammers. If you do go the CL route include your phone number and only deal with someone who calls you from a local number ignore all texts and emails as they are 99% bogus.


----------



## charlesa (Feb 18, 2013)

Any suggestions for EU countries? We do not have Fred Miranda or craiglist over here.


----------



## pwp (Feb 18, 2013)

charlesa said:


> Any suggestions for EU countries? We do not have Fred Miranda or craiglist over here.



Do what just about everyone else on the planet does...Google it. I just did a search with this in the search field:
_craigslist alternative to in EU_ 
Do it yourself. There's plenty to read.

-PW


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 18, 2013)

I have seen some supertele lenses listed on CL locally, priced appropriately, and the listings were not up for too long (1-2 weeks at most). So I think it's certainly possible to sell on CL, but chances will be much higher in a large metropolitan area. I would avoid listing my phone number in the ad, though (unless you buy a disposable cell just for that purpose). Rather, in your ad indicate that any reply should include a phone number for contact. As stated, meet somewhere public, accept only cash (although that may no longer be necessary if you're willing to give up a 2.75% commission with something like Square Up).


----------



## kirispupis (Feb 18, 2013)

pwp said:


> charlesa said:
> 
> 
> > Any suggestions for EU countries? We do not have Fred Miranda or craiglist over here.
> ...



Of course, if you want to actually find things when you search - then just Bing it.

Alternatively you can just send it to me and I will ensure it is well taken care of.


----------



## mbpics (Feb 18, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I have seen some supertele lenses listed on CL locally, priced appropriately, and the listings were not up for too long (1-2 weeks at most). So I think it's certainly possible to sell on CL, but chances will be much higher in a large metropolitan area. I would avoid listing my phone number in the ad, though (unless you buy a disposable cell just for that purpose). Rather, in your ad indicate that any reply should include a phone number for contact. As stated, meet somewhere public, accept only cash (although that may no longer be necessary if you're willing to give up a 2.75% commission with something like Square Up).



To go along with this, list a Google Voice number instead of a real phone - this will let you block/filter/record calls at your discretion.

Meet in a local branch of your bank and inform the security guard that you'll be showing an expensive piece of equipment. If the sale goes through, you can deposit the cash immediately. 

I've sold a (much much cheaper) lens on CL along with a couple of other things and I quite like being able to meet the person beforehand and receive cash in person.


----------



## brett b (Feb 18, 2013)

Fred Miranda is a great place to buy & sell. I've had many transactions and all were great. But you have to be careful. There seems to be a growing number of scammers in recent years.

Robbymack is right...if you are newly registered and trying to sell a big ticket item, you will have to jump through hoops to make people comfortable in believing that you are legit.

Good luck!


----------



## RMC33 (Feb 18, 2013)

On an un-related note.. How do you like the DO?


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 18, 2013)

How much you want for it?

*Hint CR guy should have a buy/sell section here as well. Just sayin'... ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 18, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I have seen some supertele lenses listed on CL locally, priced appropriately, and the listings were not up for too long (1-2 weeks at most). So I think it's certainly possible to sell on CL, but chances will be much higher in a large metropolitan area. I would avoid listing my phone number in the ad, though (unless you buy a disposable cell just for that purpose). Rather, in your ad indicate that any reply should include a phone number for contact. As stated, meet somewhere public, accept only cash (although that may no longer be necessary if you're willing to give up a 2.75% commission with something like Square Up).


Same here, I bought my 600mmL from Craigslist, and there have been many that were snapped up immediately. I have bought many "L" lenses and 1 series bodies as well that way. Cash talks, a seller who does not have to pay ebay and paypal or credit card fees is much more willing to negotiate.


If I can see any try a lens first, and if the seller is knowledgable and has proof that he owns the lens and has had recent cleaning or service, or is a CPS member, its safer than Fred miranda, where there are tons of complaints about people getting bad equipment. or just outright scammed. http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1190698/0


I'm not is a big metropolis, the Spokane area is large enough to have two or three decent camera stores, but is not a large city. I have driven the 300 miles to Seattle in some cases to get what I want.


----------



## RMC33 (Feb 18, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> How much you want for it?
> 
> *Hint CR guy should have a buy/sell section here as well. Just sayin'... ;D



Was just thinking the same thing

I wish the DO lenses were a bit more prolific and had a few more options.


----------



## lrf (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the great suggestions! I do live in a large city (Orange County, CA) so it looks like Craigslist/Cash would be a good option. I also like being able to have someone look it over first to make sure everyone is happy. Fred Miranda looks good too, but since I don't have any selling history with them I may use that as a backup.

Thanks also for pricing suggestions. The lens db looks great!

RMC33, I like the DO a lot because it's so small and light (compared to other super telephotos). In those scenarios where handholding works better I find that I can handhold this lens for much longer than the 500. Disadvantages are that it doesn't focus as fast and the image quality isn't as sharp (at 100%) as the 500mm.

RLPhoto, I'm going to hold off on setting a price for right now. We are strongly considering selling the DO to purchase a 600, but we haven't made the final decision yet. Seeing our selling options is one of the considerations. I'll update the thread once we have made the final decision.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 19, 2013)

FWIW, looking at my local CL today there's a 300/2.8L IS (MkI) for $4200 and an 800/5.6L IS for $11K (overpriced, IMO).


----------



## RMC33 (Feb 19, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> FWIW, looking at my local CL today there's a 300/2.8L IS (MkI) for $4200 and an 800/5.6L IS for $11K (overpriced, IMO).




Wish I could see nice gear like that on my end of CL.


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 19, 2013)

RMC33 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > FWIW, looking at my local CL today there's a 300/2.8L IS (MkI) for $4200 and an 800/5.6L IS for $11K (overpriced, IMO).
> ...



It's not uncommon here in Texas. I found nothing I wanted so far today. :|


----------



## RMC33 (Feb 19, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> RMC33 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Ya out here in Nevada there are mostly Lenses and cameras people bought on a whim and did not want. I live in Tahoe and see A LOT of people buy 7D's and realize they got in over their head and try to sell them to recoup on CL. Back when the Mk3 came out there were at least one to two a week for $3000 that someone bought.. and did not like.


----------



## lrf (Feb 20, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> FWIW, looking at my local CL today there's a 300/2.8L IS (MkI) for $4200 and an 800/5.6L IS for $11K (overpriced, IMO).



Thanks! It's good to see other people are trying to sell through Craigslist. I looked again sorting by price and did find a 300 2.8 for 3K and a 200 2.0 for 5K within the greater LA area. I also found a couple of cinema cameras for 11-15K so it's not as exceptional as I thought.


----------



## RMC33 (Feb 20, 2013)

lrf said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > FWIW, looking at my local CL today there's a 300/2.8L IS (MkI) for $4200 and an 800/5.6L IS for $11K (overpriced, IMO).
> ...



If you decide to sell it let me know. 

5k for that 200 isn't a bad deal if its in good shape.


----------



## lrf (Feb 21, 2013)

I will. I go back and forth. On one hand the much lighter weight is really nice. On the other hand if I get a 600 how often would I go to the 400 instead. I'll definitely let you know if I do decide to sell.


----------



## RMC33 (Feb 21, 2013)

lrf said:


> I will. I go back and forth. On one hand the much lighter weight is really nice. On the other hand if I get a 600 how often would I go to the 400 instead. I'll definitely let you know if I do decide to sell.



I know the feeling. With my 7D being toast now I just lost my "600 and 300" 

I live in the Reno/Tahoe area and drive to LA once a month for work.


----------

